# Crew



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi:

Looking for a few guys to fish with me, had some great guys last year but have not heard from them this year. I am 64 and cancatch anything that bites my line and am a pretty good fisherman, I have a 26' Gracier bay cat, I enjoy bottom fishing but after 10 minutes of snapper fishing and you have your limit it is time for more so grouper fishing is good and trolling offshore is also good even the rigs are good so if interested please get back to me. I fish out of Orange Beach.

Thanks Bruce

251 269 9694


----------



## coopfisherman (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey, my name is cooper. I am 15, if you need a deck hand or someone to clean your boat I am at your service.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

I love to fish and welcome any chance I get to go out. I am a member of the freedom boat club and leave out of the blue water bay marina. I can usually get a boat when I want to go. I usually do some bottom drops for grouper but have trolled a few times. I am a novice captain and am fairly new to salt water fishing but I have been bitten by the fishing bug bad. I would love to go with anyone who is responsible and willing to chip in for gas.



Travis


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

PM Sent


----------

